# Header Install checklist am I forgetting anything?



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I will hopefully be installing my long tube headers and catless mids next weekend. I dont want to get the car apart and realize I forgot something. Should I buy gaskets or gasket material for the headers or is there a good chance the orignal header gaskets are good to use? Let me know if I have left anything off my list, tools fluids, parts that need to be upgraded, etc.

Headers
Mid pipes
line wrenches
power steering fluid(which type?)
die grinder(for grinding down studs on driver side shield)


Thanks in advance


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Installing Headers? START HERE FIRST. - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow what an awesome step by step thanks man.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

The original gaskets are fine, probably better than what came with the headers. One thing I would suggest is having new O rings on hand for the steering rack. May not need them but if they don't look perfect, replace them. Any grooves or flatness(squashed) and you are asking for a leak.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Good looking out thanks


----------

